# i need advice on my new kitten



## 1stKitten (Jun 27, 2011)

i have always been a big dog owner but recenly got a 4 week old kitten who was rejected by her mother. she is now about 7 weeks old and thriving 
she is off milk already and eating wet food. i have so much to learn and ask about cats as i really know nothing about them so i welcome any help.
My local pet shop have been great so far helping me but i need more lol


----------



## 1stKitten (Jun 27, 2011)

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h23l7cvj Shared by Debzstruction


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, although you have longer experience with kittens than I, I really wish you luck! We seem to be in the same boat - very much animal people, but never had a cat in our homes before. Congratulations in raising the kitten as well as you have for this long, and I hope it continues on the same path. 

Couple questions for you, though. Is she getting her shots she apparently is supposed to have around now? Will you spay her? Why not if not? (Just curious. My boy kitten came neutered for me.) Do you currently have dogs? How are they with the kitten, and what precautions are you taking? 

Good luck with everything, I really hope to hear the awesome news of how well she continues to grow.!

Buggy


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about getting the shots done until 8 weeks. That's always the age I take my kittens in. She'll need be spayed at around 4 months. What sort of advice would you like? Plenty of us here have it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Another good resource, beside cat forum, is Little Big Cat library. Its written by a vet. Definitely bookmark it. Congrats on your new kitten. Your in for an adventure raising a kitten. They are so fun, so sweet and at times so naughty!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay for the new kitty. I'd suggest you browse about the forums to find a good food and rotate regularly which should help prevent her from getting finicky about food.


----------



## 1stKitten (Jun 27, 2011)

thank you to everyone who replied its great to know i have some where to ask questions about my new kitten, everyones so helpful hopefuly i can return the favour and help with any question i can 

my kitten has her needles in two weeks so i cant wait till i can finaly let her experience the garden. 
As for spaying i think as a female cat id have to get her done, their is alot of cats in my neighbourhood so i think the risk of her getting pregnant is pretty high. buggzster u are lucky your kitten came already spayed
sadly my dog of many years passed away so she has not been around dogs yet, but my friend has 2 dogs which dont seem to mind her cat if the dogs do bother him he is very capable of defending himself leaving the dogs running in fear lol
Q: is it better to let them roam free or have them as a house cat?
ive been told their life spans decrease if their outdoir cats


----------



## 1stKitten (Jun 27, 2011)

Im glad you think its a good idea to keep her inside i really dont think i could bear to let her ever go out alone id be so nervous if she was out of sight.
my sister has a 12 month old cat my family have always been dog people so we are quite new to the cat experience sometimes my sisters cat is gone for hours at a time and he comes and goes as he pleases he recenly came home with a nasty tear on his ear which is another reason im put off by letting her outside.


----------



## Wozzeck (Jun 24, 2011)

Keep her inside and if you allow her outside, make sure it is in an enclosed area or she is trained to accept a harness and leash. My first kitty would go outside a lot and one night my aunt let him out and he never came back home - I was devastated. You run that risk every time you let your kitty outside. 

I still cry to this day over Bailey, feeling like I failed him, even though it happened over 11 years ago.


----------



## JMSetzler (Jun 29, 2011)

She's a cutie!


----------

